# Heroes "Distractions" OAD 2/5/07



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Check out the license plate on the limo...


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Dang. You beat me too it. Just saw that. Too funny.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Claire's dad -


Spoiler



NO WAY. He is too young.



(Not naming names due to spoiler issues)


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Not too young. I had that pegged a while ago.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I think *emandbri* was the first to call it.


Spoiler



And the age thing was discussed at length last week.


Don't think this needs to be spoilerized, though.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

Darn -- I was coming here to post the same thing. Had to instant replay it just to make sure I saw it right the first time


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Check out the license plate on the limo...


I saw that. It had me laughing out loud. 

Nathan as Claire's father really doesn't surprise me a bit. I had it pegged in the teaser from last week's episode, when they just showed the cuff of his arm.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh, just tell me what the license plate on the damn limo says!

I just finished watching, and I don't have time to go back and look for it.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, just tell me what the license plate on the damn limo says!
> 
> I just finished watching, and I don't have time to go back and look for it.


Wow, Gray. Just... wow.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Sorry, Jay.

I'm not in a good mood tonight. I shouldn't be watching TV or posting or anything else for that matter.

My apologies, and good night.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yea, Nathan didn't surprise me. Wished it would have been Linderman, that would have been a bigger shock.

Guess the Petrelli genes are good for powers, huh?


And take away my geek card... I saw the "NCC" part and knew it meant SOMETHING but it took me a few minutes after reading it here to place it


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

No one is safe.


(What a lame line.)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

For Graymalkin: I think it was NCC 1701, the designation for USS Enterprise.

So ... are invisible men supposed to have reflections? Because Peter and Dr. Who did at the beginning of the episode while stealing scarves and bumping people ...

Also, what possible reason wold there be for Peter and I.M. to NOT stand next to Isaac and Simone, so they could HEAR the conversation, instead of just assuming the worst?

OK ... other than that, I really loved the scenes with Claire's mom, Mr. Muggles,, and Sylar. 

Also loved tha tMr. Bennett's Texas license had no first name on it.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Yeah, I had to rewind real quick and recheck what I thought I saw on the limo license plate. Too funny.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

drew2k said:


> So ... are invisible men supposed to have reflections?


Might as well ask how they're visible when they're invisible...


> Also loved tha tMr. Bennett's Texas license had no first name on it.


Maybe it's Bennet...

If that's his signature above the photo the name could be "Gregory Sylar Bennet" but I only have an SDTV (and a 15-year-old one at that).


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought peter DID hear the conversation...?

This was a great episode. Lots of meat to it. Good prediction on nathan being the dad.

I hope this doesn't mean the end of Doctor Where.

Why is Bennett so certain Haitian can take out sylar? I assume it means that haitian can in fact counter all powers...?? And thus, so can peter. Peter would appear to be the most powerful being on earth at the moment, having the powers of basically every hero we've seen. Except maybe the wonder twins.

So, is Nathan a step up or a step down from Christian Troy?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

It also looks like Bennet knows the Invisible Man... He said something like, "Our old friend is back", but it made me think that Bennet thought IM was dead.

It also looks like we're seeing the start of some hero alliances forming, with Peter and Isaac seemingly on opposing sides. (This is based solely on Isaac's call to Bennet, saying that Peter has to be stopped.)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I thought peter DID hear the conversation...?


I didn't take it that Peter heard the conversation, because Peter seemed shocked that Simone was holding Isaac's hands and comforting him. If Peter heard Simone, I don''t think there was anything she said that Peter could construe as being disloyal to him, or to imply that she was going back to Isaac.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Mr. Bennet said, " Look's like our old friend isn't so dead after all" or something very similar.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't think peter and isaac are opposing each other. They both want to stop peter from blowing up real good.

By the way, is it safe to say there's some significance to the watch on nathan's wrist? Like maybe linderman marks "his guys" with wrist watches somehow?

I guess it's pointless to do a genetic chart. Clearly flying and fire don't equal indestructable. Or do they? Wind + Fire = Earth... FFXI flashbacks!!!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

BTW, interestingly enough, teaching peter to control his powers in fact made matters WORSE. He now can't control them but is aware of them... perfect breeing grounds for a nuclear man mishap.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

It all is tied to Genetics so no surprise that the kids of our Heros have some power (i.e. Mica's control over machines etc), will a grand parent show at somepoint?? Like X-men the powers they come up with will keep getting odder - I like the show but if they have a guy/gal that can stretch I am outta here.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Ok, so Peter & Sylar face off in the end right? Good vs Bad...seems easy enough right?
Who up the family tree is the common denominator? A Peterelli is my bet. WWII would explain Hiro & Dr Who. Not sure bout Micha's dad D. L. though. Hmm lemme think on that one...


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> blowing up real good.


Haven't seen tha since SCTV...lol thanks for the reminder....


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

This means Peter is Claire's UNCLE!

(I can't take credit for that...my wife said it seconds after they revealed Nathan as the father...which she also called last week!)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

So what? What's the big deal about him being her uncle? I don't get it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Peter seemed to be drawn to Claire, and she to him. I guess some took it as a little bit of a crush each way, which I suppose would seem scandalous now that they're related. However, I took it as two people discovering they are not alone in the world, that there's someone else "unique" like them. Therefore, they discovered they weren't "freaks."


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Anyone who saw some attraction between claire and peter is clearly disturbed. There's mutual hero worship, sure... but attraction is just absurd.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK - what's the name of the actress playing Claire's biological mother?
I'm having a - I know her from somewhere but can't place where...

[and if you all discussed it last week - apologies in advance.]


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

HRG breaking through the door with Haitian guy in tow just in time to save the wife was a cheer out loud moment. NICE.

If Haitian guy had made Sylar forget who he was and that he had powers when they had him locked up, Claire would be a lot safer.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> OK - what's the name of the actress playing Claire's biological mother?
> I'm having a - I know her from somewhere but can't place where...


Jessalyn Gilsig, who was on Boston Public and briefly on Prison Break.



pdhenry said:


> If that's his signature above the photo the name could be "Gregory Sylar Bennet" but I only have an SDTV (and a 15-year-old one at that).


A quick Google shows that's likely to be the state registrar's signature.

I got a good chuckle out of the NCC1701 plates. Of course, I had to explain the reference to my decidedly less-geeky spouse...


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

HRG's signature was below the name and address -- it's just "Bennet" too.

Linderman has some serious pull with the Nevada officials (but I guess we knew that). Apart from the murders outside prison, "she" beat up a guard and nearly (?) killed the psychiatrist. (I thought she was dead, but it looked like she was still moving.)


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

So, about Peter and Claude... 

didn't expect claude to be pushing him off the building just like that. and it was a suprise to see Peter being able to recall his borrowed powers.

and one more thing... Claude should keep punching Peter whenever he attempts to explode. 

p.s. - can you really say the phrase, son of a *****, on air?


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

So are Peter and Sylar more alike than we thought? Do they have the same ability, only Sylar is psychotic so he believes he has to cut open a head to get the power? Or is their power completely different, only with the same result?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Jessalyn Gilsig, who was on Boston Public and briefly on Prison Break.


She was also a major character on _Nip/Tuck_ for a couple seasons.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Anyone who saw some attraction between claire and peter is clearly disturbed. There's mutual hero worship, sure... but attraction is just absurd.


I saw it as "many possibilities". He knew he was a bit old for her, but she'll eventually hit 18. Still, at this moment it wasn't anything inappropriate; they just felt "something" for each other. Could even have been a sort of big brother/little sister thing forming, which we now know it very nearly is.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

atrac said:


> HRG breaking through the door with Haitian guy in tow just in time to save the wife was a cheer out loud moment. NICE.
> 
> If Haitian guy had made Sylar forget who he was and that he had powers when they had him locked up, Claire would be a lot safer.


And if Eden had slipped him a nice dose of rat poison (or cyanide) in his food instead of stupidly going to him with a loaded gun (when they obviously didn't have any real control of his powers), he'd have been dead.

The thing is, "someone" wanted him both alive and available for study, something that wouldn't have been possible if he was no longer living, or no longer aware of his abilities.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

gastrof said:


> I saw it as "many possibilities". He knew he was a bit old for her, but she'll eventually hit 18. Still, at this moment it wasn't anything inappropriate; they just felt "something" for each other. Could even have been a sort of big brother/little sister thing forming, which we now know it very nearly is.


See I just saw it as Peter being totally fascinated that someone else had powers.

So with Nathan, Peter, and Claire all related and having powers any guesses on how long it is before Nathan's sons develop powers?



Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Jessalyn Gilsig, who was on Boston Public and briefly on Prison Break.


Thanks! I couldn't figure out who it was.

For some reason Simone is really bugging me. She was in love with Isaac when he was a drug addict but isn't in love with him now. It seems to me if someone is able to love someone with such a deep flaw as being a drug addict they would be even more in love with that person if they no longer had that flaw.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I noted elsewhere that something was in the fact that the Petrelli's, Claire & her mom, and DL, Micah & Niki all had powers being related, and now we just got at least 1/2 the answer, in The Petrelli/Claire connection.

The whole episode I was racking my brain thinking who her dad could be, and nothing ever got me past Nathan, so I like most people wasn't surprised.

The show is so fun, that even when I see EXACTLY what's coming in a scene, i still love it.

At the end when Hiro hugged his sister, i just KNEW that Ando would outstretch his hands in a hugging motion, and sure enough. 

I agree with most people, and pretty much what has been said for the whole series in that the final "battle" will be Peter vs Sylar, with Peter having all the powers, and needing Claire's healing power to survive.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

ps. Is it just me, or did the shirt of Claire's father's in the preview last week look pink, and this week Nathan's shirt was blue?

-smak-


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Ando is the man.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

jpwoof said:


> p.s. - can you really say the phrase, son of a *****, on air?


Maude called Walter a son of a ***** back in 1974 or so, so I'd say yes. It was a bigger deal back then - sort of like Rosanne's kiss.

Back on topic...


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Peter seemed to be drawn to Claire, and she to him. I guess some took it as a little bit of a crush each way, which I suppose would seem scandalous now that they're related. However, I took it as two people discovering they are not alone in the world, that there's someone else "unique" like them. Therefore, they discovered they weren't "freaks."


I am still getting over Leia kissing Luke. So this is not really bothering me.
LOL


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Claire's real mom is HOT!


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> can you really say the phrase, son of a *****, on air?


Obviously... NBC seems to have got it by the censors. But it did surprise (and delight) me. That was the best part of the episode IMHO. And the way Peter said it with such surprise after healing himself. :up:

Cheryl


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

emandbri said:


> For some reason Simone is really bugging me. She was in love with Isaac when he was a drug addict but isn't in love with him now. It seems to me if someone is able to love someone with such a deep flaw as being a drug addict they would be even more in love with that person if they no longer had that flaw.


Silly girl. There are MANY MANY women out there who only want the bad boy. They RUN from the boring steadfast man.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Since it's becoming "All In The Family" (somebody started it with "Maude") does Kimiko have an ability she's not talking about? If not, then the Petrelli boy won' necessarily come up "special".

Plus, is anyone discovering their ability at this point in time or was the time of discovery during that initial eclipse?

hmmmm.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> Claire's real mom is HOT!


Is Jes G pregnant or was that just one of those shirts that makes women look like it?

When she was outside the trailer she looked it to me a bit.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

atrac said:


> So are Peter and Sylar more alike than we thought? Do they have the same ability, only Sylar is psychotic so he believes he has to cut open a head to get the power? Or is their power completely different, only with the same result?


I'm starting to think more and more that Peter's abilities are all blood related, as opposed to him absorbing things.

I mean, we know Nathan is his brother, and now Claire is his niece.

I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out all the Heroes are from the same blood line, and have all the abilities in their genetic code, but only Peter's body knows how to use them.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

stiffi said:


> I'm starting to think more and more that Peter's abilities are all blood related, as opposed to him absorbing things.
> 
> I mean, we know Nathan is his brother, and now Claire is his niece.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out all the Heroes are from the same blood line, and have all the abilities in their genetic code, but only Peter's body knows how to use them.


That is an interesting theory, but I'd bet against you on it.

I am on the ship that thinks they have a similar end-result, but very different ways to get there.

Spoilered my theory



Spoiler



Peter has to empathize with the people and "remember how they made him feel" to use the power.

Sylare has the ability to figure out how things work by looking at them (he was so good at fixing clocks and watches) So he has to kill them and take them apart to figure out how to do the power.



But this is all theory.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

About Peter and Claire being attracted to each other. 

Peter made a comment that sounded much more like an uncle than anything else yesterday. 

I can't remember verbatim but it was something like "she had the cutest expression on her face"

If anybody remembers the quote, please chime in.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Hersheytx said:


> I am still getting over Leia kissing Luke. So this is not really bothering me.
> LOL


As probably the only person in the world that watched all the Star Wars movies in order, I can tell you the theater got a good chuckle at my expense at the end of Episode 3 when I went, "Luke and Leia are brother and sister?!?!?!"

This was a great episode. I loved the part where IM threw Peter off the roof. They totally shocked me. I guess he had to have some kind of confidence to do that. He expected him to fly but that didn't happen at all...so I wonder if he was surprised to see that instead of falling he just healed himself from the fall.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

stiffi said:


> About Peter and Claire being attracted to each other.
> 
> Peter made a comment that sounded much more like an uncle than anything else yesterday.
> 
> ...


He said it was "such a sad smile."


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

stiffi said:


> About Peter and Claire being attracted to each other.
> 
> Peter made a comment that sounded much more like an uncle than anything else yesterday.
> 
> ...


"Oh God, she's a sweet kid...a sad little smile..."


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

gastrof said:


> I saw it as "many possibilities". He knew he was a bit old for her, but she'll eventually hit 18.


Maybe he was just thinking about a count down clock like they had for Mary Kate & Ashley....


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

I guess the question's that just came to my mind are:

1) Does Nathan know exactly who Claire is (name, location)?

2) Does Nathan know that his brother went on a mission to save his daughter?

3) If Nathan does know about Claire, does he now know that Sylar is hunting him?

4) What is Nathan's connection with Claire's mother, and why are they still in contact?

I tend to believe that Nathan doesn't know about her, but.. I don't know what to believe now. We as an audience were led to believe that the first time Nathan used his powers was back 6 months ago and that he gave us no sign that he knew of powers previously.

The conversation as it was laid out with the mother led me to believe tho that both parents were aware somehow that there daughter was alive.

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> As probably the only person in the world that watched all the Star Wars movies in order, I can tell you the theater got a good chuckle at my expense at the end of Episode 3 when I went, "Luke and Leia are brother and sister?!?!?!".


Hey! Spoiler that! Next thing you are gonig to tell me that


Spoiler



Darth Vader


 is their father!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Did anyone feel that George Takai's role in this episode was essentially useless and did nothing to advance any plot line. Previously, it seemed as though Hiro had the most plot movement of any of the characters (except maybe Peter). But the last two episode were complete throw away as far as Hiro goes.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

RBlount said:


> Did anyone feel that George Takai's role in this episode was essentially useless and did nothing to advance any plot line. Previously, it seemed as though Hiro had the most plot movement of any of the characters (except maybe Peter). But the last two episode were complete throw away as far as Hiro goes.


It's all part of building up Hiro's confidence, I'd guess.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

RBlount said:


> Did anyone feel that George Takai's role in this episode was essentially useless and did nothing to advance any plot line. Previously, it seemed as though Hiro had the most plot movement of any of the characters (except maybe Peter). But the last two episode were complete throw away as far as Hiro goes.


From what I read in I think TV Guide it is:



Spoiler



Probably just background for next season. Next season is supposed to be a prequel to this season focusing on Hiro.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

glumlord said:


> I guess the question's that just came to my mind are:
> 
> 4) What is Nathan's connection with Claire's mother, and why are they still in contact?


I don't think they've been in contact all this time. When she called him she said something along the lines of he might not remember her or something.

But I'm willing to bet that the Nathan has probably been the one funding her travels to Mexico and such...just to make sure she stays out of the way. She's the kind of person Nathan would want to disappear so as to not tarnish his image.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It served a purpose... maybe... now we no longer have to wonder why people aren't looking for hiro...?


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Okay, I totally blew it with my wishful thinking that Linderman was Claire's real father. But here's my take on Nathan's relationship with Claire's real mother. When Nathan was in Vegas at the beginning of the season, and Linderman hooked him up with Niki, the tone of the discussion was that hooking Nathan up with a hot blonde while he was in Vegas was a "matter of course" kind of thing. Like Linderman did that for Nathan whenever he came to Vegas. My guess is that Claire's mom was a previous arranged hook-up for Nathan.

Extending the speculation a bit, perhaps Linderman is intentionally trying to create more mutants. He matches "known" mutant Nathan with "known" mutant women, with the goal of the women getting pregnant.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I was surprised it was Nathan. I thought for sure the preview from last week was an intentional dodge.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey, maybe linderman is really nathan's father, and his other father was a fake father. Sort of like claire and Tony Bennett.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)




----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

AJRitz - I don't think that Linderman would have played a role in the conception of Claire, as Nathan doesn't appear to be that old. For Claire to be 17ish now, I can't imagine Nathan being much older than 18-22 at the time of her conception - meaning that he would likely not have been in a position of influence which would facilitate such a "business" relationship with Linderman.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

I like your theory, AJ. 

I was also thinking, isn't a little strange that these "special" people seem to find each other and hook-up. Seems like someone or some group may have been pulling the strings for some of this to happen.

I'm also wondering if we'll learn more about Peter's father. I can't keep from thinking that there's something there.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The actor is 42 years old in April. That would make him 24 or 25 when Claire was born.

FWIW, the actress who plays Claire was 17 in August.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

License plate was great - while I know that they used a New York plate, would been an additional nod to the fan-boys if the state was Connecticut... since they are the Constitution State (and NCC-1701 was a Constitution class starship).

/off geek mode


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

Fahtrim said:


> Silly girl. There are MANY MANY women out there who only want the bad boy. They RUN from the boring steadfast man.


I think that it's more like she got so fed up with his destructive habit that the love she had for him died. Plus now, she has Peter in her life who has been proven to be a reliable guy.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SoldOnTivoToo said:


> I think that it's more like she got so fed up with his destructive habit that the love she had for him died. Plus now, she has Peter in her life who has been proven to be a reliable guy.


Sometimes it's more a "caregivers syndrome" effect. Now that he has no destructive habit and doesn't need saving, she's not as interested.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

cheerdude said:


> License plate was great - while I know that they used a New York plate, would been an additional nod to the fan-boys if the state was Connecticut... since they are the Constitution State (and NCC-1701 was a Constitution class starship).
> 
> /off geek mode


Or, if the car was a rental. (Rented from Enterprise, of course....)


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> The actor is 42 years old in April. That would make him 24 or 25 when Claire was born.
> 
> FWIW, the actress who plays Claire was 17 in August.


I believe that Claire (the character) is supposed to be 15. I recall her saying that she will be 16 soon in a recent episode.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

She's a junior in high school. I'm pretty sure it was mentioned last night. Something about being a junior winning homecoming queen. I think juniors are usually 16/17. And Zach is at least 16...he was driving a car in last night's episode.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

So, going back a ways, HRG had said that things had once gone wrong with a hero before, and he had made some error that led to deaths. Are we now connecting the dots? I was thinking that invisible dude tried to steal claire and fire mom went nutso, and HRG assumed both invis dude and mom were dead (or at least invis dude).

Thus explaining why doctor who keeps bumping into me knows so much about controlling powers - because he worked for HRG's group.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

danterner said:


> Or, if the car was a rental. (Rented from Enterprise, of course....)


Good one!


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

So, do we think Doctor Invisible-Guy can actually turn visible? I don't think that we have seen him where we knew he was visible (although it's hard to tell since they show Peter the same visible or not, except in that scene where he's controlling his powers). He looks very disheveled, so my inclination is to say that he hasn't gone visible in a long time, but I'm not 100% sure

Any thoughts?

Oh, and I definitely agree with TAsunder that "Claude" worked *with* HRG (I had originally taken HRG's statement to mean that Claude was a former "patient", but it makes more sense that he'd have been working with them, and also why he'd know so much about empaths).


----------



## bubba1972 (Mar 28, 2005)

So does Mr. Bennet have some spare china cabinets up in the attic?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

bubba1972 said:


> So does Mr. Bennet have some spare china cabinets up in the attic?


He gets replacements from the same place that the Halliwell sisters did on _Charmed._


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Pssht. Obviously he just brings flame girl over with a bucket of sand to redo the glass.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

What about the fridge? I recall someone being thrown against it putting a big dent in that stainless steal finish.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Sometimes it's more a "caregivers syndrome" effect. Now that he has no destructive habit and doesn't need saving, she's not as interested.


Yeah, she's upgraded to Peter who has much more "destructive" potential.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I didn't spot this myself, but I was told that the helix symbol made an appearance in this episode on the floor next to Mrs. Bennet, amidst the shards of broken glass from the cabinet. Sure enough, it did:










Anyone see it in other places last night (apart from Jessica's shoulder at the end)?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Those glass shards -- that's a bit much, even for this show.


----------



## pjhartman (Jan 21, 2002)

drew2k said:


> So ... are invisible men supposed to have reflections? Because Peter and Dr. Who did at the beginning of the episode while stealing scarves and bumping people ...


What if the power of "invisibility" as shown on Heroes isn't so much making an object or a person physically invisible, but rather a limited form of mental projection whereby anyone affected (within range) is made to believe that they cannot see the "invisible" person?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

pjhartman said:


> What if the power of "invisibility" as shown on Heroes isn't so much making an object or a person physically invisible, but rather a limited form of mental projection whereby anyone affected (within range) is made to believe that they cannot see the "invisible" person?


You mean like the Shadow?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pjhartman said:


> What if the power of "invisibility" as shown on Heroes isn't so much making an object or a person physically invisible, but rather a limited form of mental projection whereby anyone affected (within range) is made to believe that they cannot see the "invisible" person?


It couldn't literally be light bending or similar since they can see themselves.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

pjhartman said:


> What if the power of "invisibility" as shown on Heroes isn't so much making an object or a person physically invisible, but rather a limited form of mental projection whereby anyone affected (within range) is made to believe that they cannot see the "invisible" person?


That would make the most sense (since all of these powers are supposed to stem from the mind, then simple mind control makes more sense than actually, physically becoming invisible). That would also explain why they can see each other. Maybe that means Doctor Who can see himself in the mirror too (although, again, I still want to know if he can turn off his invisibility?)


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

pjhartman said:


> What if the power of "invisibility" as shown on Heroes isn't so much making an object or a person physically invisible, but rather a limited form of mental projection whereby anyone affected (within range) is made to believe that they cannot see the "invisible" person?


Since their clothes are also invisible, not to mention the booty they've recently snagged,
the purse in this episode in particular.

phox


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

And ,what about the helix symbol tat on Jessica's shoulder? It seems like Jessica is the dominate personaiity now.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I'm not sure I like the idea of Peter being able to recall any Hero power that he's encountered before. That makes him way too powerful and would provide too many outs for lazy storytelling.

And obviously Sylar hasn't read the Evil Overlord rules or else he wouldn't have left HRG alive...


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

hapdrastic said:


> That would make the most sense (since all of these powers are supposed to stem from the mind, then simple mind control makes more sense than actually, physically becoming invisible). That would also explain why they can see each other. Maybe that means Doctor Who can see himself in the mirror too (although, again, I still want to know if he can turn off his invisibility?)


I know I'm a dork but speaking about power of the mind, this is a power from the game Dungeons and Dragons that is usable by Psions. Psions don't really cast magic per say but affect things with there minds (Telepath, Empath, Telekinesis, Clairvoyance)

Well the power sounds exactly like what we were seeing on screen 



> *Cloud Mind*
> _Telepathy [Mind-Affecting]_
> 
> You make yourself completely undetectable to the subject by erasing all awareness of your presence from its mind. This power has the following effects.
> ...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> Is Jes G pregnant or was that just one of those shirts that makes women look like it?
> 
> When she was outside the trailer she looked it to me a bit.


I asked that same question last night; my wife said it was just the style of shirt.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> This was a great episode. I loved the part where IM threw Peter off the roof. They totally shocked me. I guess he had to have some kind of confidence to do that. He expected him to fly but that didn't happen at all...so I wonder if he was surprised to see that instead of falling he just healed himself from the fall.


Well, when Peter grabbed him afterwards he said, basically, that either Peter learns to control his powers or else he's dead... and thus no more threat of blowing up.

Basically, a no-lose situation from the invisible man's point of view.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

cheerdude and danterner scare me.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> License plate was great - while I know that they used a New York plate, would been an additional nod to the fan-boys if the state was Connecticut... since they are the Constitution State (and NCC-1701 was a Constitution class starship).
> 
> /off geek mode


Actually, it should have been NCC-2000.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Fahtrim said:


> Is Jes G pregnant or was that just one of those shirts that makes women look like it?
> 
> When she was outside the trailer she looked it to me a bit.


I think she recently gave birth. I think I read that she had just had the baby before the last few episodes she did on Nip/Tuck where she looked a little pudgy.

Looked it up on Wikipedia: Gilsig's marriage to film producer Bobby Salomon was featured in the Summer 2005 issue of InStyle magazine. She and husband Bobby Salomon had their first child, a daughter named Penelope, on September 26th 2006.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Until now we thought most people got, or started to be aware of their powers in the timeframe between the "6 months ago" episode, and now.

But now it seems we hae a new timeframe for some, which has IM saying he's had his powers 15 years, and Claire and Claire's mom seemed to have exhibited their powers 15 years ago as well, saving themselves from the fire.

-smak-


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

smak said:


> Until now we thought most people got, or started to be aware of their powers in the timeframe between the "6 months ago" episode, and now.
> 
> But now it seems we hae a new timeframe for some, which has IM saying he's had his powers 15 years, and Claire and Claire's mom seemed to have exhibited their powers 15 years ago as well, saving themselves from the fire.
> 
> -smak-


Good point. Maybe there was another eclipse back then that awakened them?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

It kind of looks like the fire was Claire's mom's awakening event, much like Nathan's was to fly out of the car.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

logic88 said:


> I'm not sure I like the idea of Peter being able to recall any Hero power that he's encountered before. That makes him way too powerful and would provide too many outs for lazy storytelling.


Only if they are lazy.

Hiro's ability to bend time and time travel could allow lazy storytelling, too. Hasn't happened.

If they give Peter a problem...like not being able to control the power very well...then it can work just fine.

DC had this thought about Superman several years ago. He was too powerful so they down-sized his power. Good storytelling doesn't need artificial limitations and bad storytelling won't be fixed by them.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

If Peter needs to remember what being with each person feels like, does that mean he can only express one power at a time?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

RBlount said:


> Did anyone feel that George Takai's role in this episode was essentially useless and did nothing to advance any plot line.


Yeah... in hindsight it kinda makes the massive sh*t-fit some people threw over the spoiler seem a little silly...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> And Zach is at least 16...


And so butch now too!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

busyba said:


> And so butch now too!


Apparently he decided he was gay during the time he knew about Claire the first time, so now that he was made to forget, he doesn't even remember that he came out to himself.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry to ask what is probably a simplistic question, but what does HRG stand for (why is that the way Claire's dad is referred to in forums and print)?


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

HRG = Horn Rimmed Glasses, which is what he was called in the credits (and presumably scripts) early in the series when he was just a mysterious character and they hadn't yet shown the connection to Claire (Bennett). Now, of course, it seems odd not to just call him "Mr. Bennett" - just as it will seem odd to have been talking about "the Haitian" if we ever get a name for him. Or maybe we used to know his name, but forgot.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I really hope Peter is limited to one power at a time, kind of like Super Skrulls in training (in Marvel comics.)


TonyD79 said:


> DC had this thought about Superman several years ago. He was too powerful so they down-sized his power. Good storytelling doesn't need artificial limitations and bad storytelling won't be fixed by them.


Superman's excessive power is the reason I find him incredibly boring. The best Superman stories ever were the recent Paul Dini/Bruce The Animated Series because he wasn't all powerful and invunerable.

Yes, I read a lot of comics.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I wonder if Peter absorbed Sylar's ability to permanently keep new powers when they fought at the school ...


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

And folks, come on about Peter and Claire.

What would be the problem if, since he doesn't know he has any connection to her whatsoever, he did have the hots for her? He didn't do anything the least bit inappropriate with her.

I didn't see any sign of anything more than just mutual "he's nice" "she's nice" stuff between them, and then they were too busy with the brutal serial killer to exchange pledges of undying love or anything, but so what?

If they have the hots for each other AFTER they know they're related, then start worrying.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Unlike TC members, I don't think it's appropriate for someone old enough to be her father to have sexual interest in a 16 year old girl.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Unlike TC members, I don't think it's appropriate for someone old enough to be her father to have sexual interest in a 16 year old girl.


We don't know that he's old enough to be her father, only that he's old enough to be her uncle. My mom has an uncle that 2 months older than her, so that doesn't mean much either.

tk


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well the actor is almost 30 years old. I suppose it's possible he's like charisma carpenter on buffy and a 30 year old playing a high school student, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Well the actor is almost 30 years old. I suppose it's possible he's like charisma carpenter on buffy and a 30 year old playing a high school student, but somehow I doubt it.


I suppose next you're going to tell me that the actor can't fly or become invisible. He's acting. He may be close to 30, but his character could be much younger. We don't know, that's the point. He was born 7/8/1977, her in 8/21/1989. That would make her conceived roughly 11/14/1988. That would have made him about 11 years and 4 months old. Not old enough to be her father. At least I wasn't functioning fully at 11.

So instead of judging people with lines like "Unlike TC members, I don't think it's appropriate for someone old enough to be her father to have sexual interest in a 16 year old girl." I'm giving the show the benefit of the doubt. Had you not implied that I, as a TC member, thought that statutory rape was appropriate, we wouldn't be having this conversation.

tk


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Is there any other way to interpret it? Even if peter is 20 it's statutory rape. Unless you yourself are in high school it would also be statutory rape if you and the actress copulated. So I don't see how you can be mad that I find it inappropriate for TC members to drool over her or why you would find it unusual that I find it unlikely and disturbing that some of you think there is some intentional sexual chemistry between the characters.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

PeternJim said:


> HRG = Horn Rimmed Glasses, which is what he was called in the credits (and presumably scripts) early in the series when he was just a mysterious character and they hadn't yet shown the connection to Claire (Bennett). Now, of course, it seems odd not to just call him "Mr. Bennett" - just as it will seem odd to have been talking about "the Haitian" if we ever get a name for him. Or maybe we used to know his name, but forgot.


The show is making a running joke about never revealing his first name - most obviously when his wife is about to tell Sylar HRG's first name but gets distracted at the dog. His drivers license also lacked his first name (although they could have done a better job at making it look like he really had one but just blocking it behind HRG's fingers).


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Is there any other way to interpret it? Even if peter is 20 it's statutory rape. Unless you yourself are in high school it would also be statutory rape if you and the actress copulated. So I don't see how you can be mad that I find it inappropriate for TC members to drool over her or why you would find it unusual that I find it unlikely and disturbing that some of you think there is some intentional sexual chemistry between the characters.


oh
emm
gee


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Is there any other way to interpret it? Even if peter is 20 it's statutory rape. Unless you yourself are in high school it would also be statutory rape if you and the actress copulated. So I don't see how you can be mad that I find it inappropriate for TC members to drool over her or why you would find it unusual that I find it unlikely and disturbing that *some* of you think there is some intentional sexual chemistry between the characters.


And there in is the difference. Your statement "Unlike TC members, I don't think it's appropriate for someone old enough to be her father to have sexual interest in a 16 year old girl" is fallacious in many ways. First you assume all TC members instead of saying "some." Second he's not old enough to be her father. Third, she's 17, not 16. The age of consent is 16 in many states, including New York where the character Peter is from. In Texas it's 18, or 17 if the other person is 2 years or less older. This all may not be as illegal as you had assumed when you posted.

What do you expect? You come in here spouting nonsense and you got called on it.

tk


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Regarding Peter and Claire, I got the feeling from the previous interactions that Claire had a crush on him. I did not get the feeling that Peter returned the favor. I DID kind of think that Peter knew where her feelings might be and found it flattering, but in a "she's just a kid" kind of way.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What a bunch of drivel. I don't have to qualify everything I say with "some". Some is a weasel word, especially in this case. Obviously since I am a TC member it goes without saying that I don't think ALL members are lusting after her. Whether or not you reached maturity at 11 doesn't change the fact that it is an age old enough to be her father most likely. And regardless of how old she is, it is creepy to infer a sexual interest between peter and claire, and also creepy when TC threads include posts from people saying how close she is to 18. Fortunately most people are joking, but obviously some people are wired so oddly that they think it's likely for a show on NBC at 8pm to have the protagonist lust after a high school girl.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Some TC members are just really argumentative.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Awww, gotcha. Drivel. Gotcha. 

tk


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I resemble that remark.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

According to Heroeswiki (they tend to be pretty precise), Claire is 15 and Peter is 26 (characters, not actors).


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> The show is making a running joke about never revealing his first name - most obviously when his wife is about to tell Sylar HRG's first name but gets distracted at the dog. His drivers license also lacked his first name (although they could have done a better job at making it look like he really had one but just blocking it behind HRG's fingers).


I had just made the comment to my wife about the drivers license when they did the above about HRG's first name.

It was pretty funny.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

ping said:


> According to Heroeswiki (they tend to be pretty precise), Claire is 15 and Peter is 26 (characters, not actors).


That can't be right. Claire's mom said she made co-captain of the cheerleading squad her junior year. So she must either be a junior or senior, which means she probably isn't 15.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

dswallow said:


> TC members are just really argumentative.


FYP


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

nataylor said:


> That can't be right. Claire's mom said she made co-captain of the cheerleading squad her junior year. So she must either be a junior or senior, which means she probably isn't 15.


You could be 15 and be a junior. I knew of quite a few who were when I was in school.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

I was 15-16 when I was a Junior. This is from the Heroeswiki page:



> Before production began, a press release noted Claire's age as 17. However, if she were 18 months old during the reported fire on February 27th 1992, then she would have been born in late August/early September of 1990. In The Fix (which takes place in October 2006), Claire says she is "almost 16"; this places her birth in late October/early November of 1990.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dimented said:


> You could be 15 and be a junior. I knew of quite a few who were when I was in school.


Yep. I graduated high school when I was 16, so I was a junior in high school at 15 (and for the first half of the school year, at age 14).


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Yep. I graduated high school when I was 16, so I was a junior in high school at 15 (and for the first half of the school year, at age 14).


Not a good example. We all know you are special Doug.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

Royster said:


> If Peter needs to remember what being with each person feels like, does that mean he can only express one power at a time?


Hey, it worked for Ultra_Boy.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

15, 16, 17, whatever. Doesn't matter. It's creepy.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> 15, 16, 17, whatever. Doesn't matter. It's creepy.


You both have said your words, lets leave the Moral debate out of this thread 

It's a fine line, and one that even the law can't make a unanimous decision on, hence different legal ages in each states. We all know that older men goggling really young woman is creepy but seriously is this ever going to stop, and really do we need to discuss it here?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Maybe Chris Hansen needs to make a visit here.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

jradford said:


> Regarding Peter and Claire, I got the feeling from the previous interactions that Claire had a crush on him. I did not get the feeling that Peter returned the favor. I DID kind of think that Peter knew where her feelings might be and found it flattering, but in a "she's just a kid" kind of way.


I always felt it was a "my hero, you saved my life" kind of thing from Claire to Peter. With him, she was the person who had to be saved. Not romantic, and certainly not sexual. Some TC members really like to ascribe their own repressed feelings to the rest of us.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> I always felt it was a "my hero, you saved my life" kind of thing from Claire to Peter. With him, she was the person who had to be saved. Not romantic, and certainly not sexual. Some TC members really like to ascribe their own repressed feelings to the rest of us.


Surely you jest!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> Surely you jest!


Only a little.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

glumlord said:


> You both have said your words, lets leave the Moral debate out of this thread
> 
> It's a fine line, and one that even the law can't make a unanimous decision on, hence different legal ages in each states. We all know that older men goggling really young woman is creepy but seriously is this ever going to stop, and really do we need to discuss it here?


Who cares about the law and whether it's creepy for a real 30 year old. I'm saying it would be creepy for the Heroes writers to imply that peter is interested in claire in that way. I don't want my protagonist in stories to be humbert humbert. Which is what people appeared to be saying when they made a big deal about the uncle situation.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> 15, 16, 17, whatever. Doesn't matter. It's creepy.


17 and 364 days is creepy, but 18 years is A-OK, or what? And it depends on geographical location too, I suppose.

I think she's hot.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Who cares about the law and whether it's creepy for a real 30 year old. I'm saying it would be creepy for the Heroes writers to imply that peter is interested in claire in that way.


That's not why you brought it up: "Unlike TC members, I don't think it's appropriate for someone old enough to be her father to have sexual interest in a 16 year old girl."


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MickeS said:


> That's not why you brought it up: "Unlike TC members, I don't think it's appropriate for someone old enough to be her father to have sexual interest in a 16 year old girl."


How about a 50-year-old in a sexual relationship with a 34-year-old? Same difference. Once both parties are of a legal age, it just shouldn't matter what each decides personally is right for them. And in many places in the US, that legal age can be 16 or 17 years old. Like it or not.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Who cares about the law and whether it's creepy for a real 30 year old. I'm saying it would be creepy for the Heroes writers to imply that peter is interested in claire in that way. I don't want my protagonist in stories to be humbert humbert. Which is what people appeared to be saying when they made a big deal about the uncle situation.


Why do you insist that the Heroes writers implied that Perter is interested in Claire either sexually or romantically? There has been nothing onscreen to suggest that, so I must say, it's all in your head that you even perceive sexual or romantic interest where there is none. I'll leave it up to you to figure out why that is ...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

MickeS said:


> That's not why you brought it up: "Unlike TC members, I don't think it's appropriate for someone old enough to be her father to have sexual interest in a 16 year old girl."


I had already brought it up before that. But someone else made it sound like it wasn't creepy until we found out he was her uncle, which I disagreed with in hilarious fashion.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Why do you insist that the Heroes writers implied that Perter is interested in Claire either sexually or romantically? There has been nothing onscreen to suggest that, so I must say, it's all in your head that you even perceive sexual or romantic interest where there is none. I'll leave it up to you to figure out why that is ...


I insist the opposite, that they did not, and that it would be creepy if they did. See page 1 of this thread, where I had no idea what the big deal about him being her uncle was, to which someone replied that there was some perceived attraction between the two.

In fact I said something basically the same as what you wrote above.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I insist the opposite, that they did not, and that it would be creepy if they did. See page 1 of this thread, where I had no idea what the big deal about him being her uncle was, to which someone replied that there was some perceived attraction between the two.
> 
> In fact I said something basically the same as what you wrote above.


Well, that was me that responded to you about that, giving a possible reason about why someone responded "Ick" (or something like that) after we learned who Claire's father was. I'm glad you agree that there has been nothing on screen to indicate any kind of romantic or sexual interest between Claire and Peter, but your recent posts did seem to indicate otherwise.

We're on the same page finally.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Well, that was me that responded to you about that, giving a possible reason about why someone responded "Ick" (or something like that) after we learned who Claire's father was. I'm glad you agree that there has been nothing on screen to indicate any kind of romantic or sexual interest between Claire and Peter, but your recent posts did seem to indicate otherwise.
> 
> We're on the same page finally.


I was just making fun of TC members when given the delightful opportunity PeternJim provided me by asking what would be the problem if it were true. If it were a real life situation, it wouldn't really be a big problem, just something to make fun of. But if it were true that the writers put it in there, that would creep me out in a nip/tuck sort of way.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> 15, 16, 17, whatever. Doesn't matter. It's creepy.


Some article that I read recently states that Hayden Panettiere is dating some 20-year old (actor, I think). Of course, they didn't say what "dating" meant...

In any event, back on-topic. Why does Hiro think that Linderman will still want a torn up painting?


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

logic88 said:


> In any event, back on-topic. Why does Hiro think that Linderman will still want a torn up painting?


Because it tells the future? (even if that "future" already happened)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It didn't happen though did it? It's a picture of him holding a sword, not a stub. Or was it a full length sword and I'm just remembering incorrectly?


----------



## Stone1717 (Aug 28, 2003)

logic88 said:


> Some article that I read recently states that Hayden Panettiere is dating some 20-year old (actor, I think). Of course, they didn't say what "dating" meant...


I believe she is dating Stephen of MTV's "Laguna Beach: The Real OC" fame.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

You old men leave that stubby-limbed little girl alone...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> It didn't happen though did it? It's a picture of him holding a sword, not a stub. Or was it a full length sword and I'm just remembering incorrectly?


What he was holding when standing in front of the dinosaur mock up seemed to be full length.

I think it was the whole sheath, and he hadn't tried to draw the sword from it yet.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

gastrof said:


> What he was holding when standing in front of the dinosaur mock up seemed to be full length.
> 
> I think it was the whole sheath, and he hadn't tried to draw the sword from it yet.


That's right, (I was just about to reply and say that).


----------



## clreimers (Feb 8, 2007)

unicorngoddess said:


> I don't think they've been in contact all this time. When she called him she said something along the lines of he might not remember her or something.
> 
> But I'm willing to bet that the Nathan has probably been the one funding her travels to Mexico and such...just to make sure she stays out of the way. She's the kind of person Nathan would want to disappear so as to not tarnish his image.


Maybe he set fire to the house to get rid of his mistress and bastard child.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

dimented said:


> You could be 15 and be a junior. I knew of quite a few who were when I was in school.


In a previous episode it was stated that Claire was almost 16.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> What about the fridge? I recall someone being thrown against it putting a big dent in that stainless steal finish.


There were clearly workmen in the background when Issac was on the phone with HRG. One had a cordless drill and was in the fridge. I assume he was replacing the door. Doesn't anyone pay attention?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Thus explaining why doctor who keeps bumping into *me* knows so much about controlling powers - because he worked for HRG's group.


Is there something you aren't telling us?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jpwoof said:


> ...p.s. - can you really say the phrase, son of a *****, on air?


Huh? You've never heard that on network TV? You must live a sheltered life


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

mrmike said:


> There were clearly workmen in the background when Issac was on the phone with HRG. One had a cordless drill and was in the fridge. I assume he was replacing the door. Doesn't anyone pay attention?


Ahhh! The Haitian guy made us forget that part!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

gastrof said:


> What he was holding when standing in front of the dinosaur mock up seemed to be full length.
> 
> I think it was the whole sheath, and he hadn't tried to draw the sword from it yet.


Looks like a sword to me:










And Isaac's paintings haven't been just representations of future events, they've been exact moments from the future. Makes it seem like Hiro in front of a dinosaur at a museum a little dubious?

Do must museums have dinosaurs full blown with fake skin and claws, or just bones?

The funny thing is, Hiro is bringing a future painting of himself with a sword to Linderman to get the sword he is showing in the future painting.

-smak-


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

smak said:


> And Isaac's paintings haven't been just representations of future events, they've been exact moments from the future. Makes it seem like Hiro in front of a dinosaur at a museum a little dubious?


That's not true. Just this week we saw "Claude" represented by the canonical trenchcoat with hat floating above it when in fact he and Peter both were dressed in their ordinary street clothes. [Edit: I deleted the episode, but I'm pretty sure I remember replaying it and looking at the trenchcoat.]


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

smak said:


> Do must museums have dinosaurs full blown with fake skin and claws


Many do; the Museum of Science in Boston for example has a very realistic (and big!) one. In fact they just completely re-did it a few years ago to take into account all the new information they had about how the dinosaurs would have stood, etc.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's a side-by-side of pretty much every painting of Isaac's that we've seen compared with the actual event:

http://heroeswiki.com/Prophecy


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Hmm, I was too busy checking out the cool tail lamps on the Maybach to notice the license plate.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

ping said:


> Here's a side-by-side of pretty much every painting of Isaac's that we've seen compared with the actual event:
> 
> http://heroeswiki.com/Prophecy


I stand corrected on my earlier claim. Although there is a figure in a trenchcoat in the painting Issac made, he appears to have a nose and thus is not an homage to the original Invisible Man (or is a much more subtle one in any case).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

smak said:


> And Isaac's paintings haven't been just representations of future events, they've been exact moments from the future. Makes it seem like Hiro in front of a dinosaur at a museum a little dubious?


That painting looks pretty much exactly like the actual event:









Notice how it really does look like a sword. I think it's safe to say that the dinosaur painting was a clever tease for the audience, and the reveal of what happened was just a fun way of playing with viewers' imagination about what Hiro could do with his powers (like going back in time to when there were dinosaurs on earth).


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

ping said:


> Here's a side-by-side of pretty much every painting of Isaac's that we've seen compared with the actual event:
> 
> http://heroeswiki.com/Prophecy


Damn, that is some cool stuff.

For some reason I didn't remember that shot with hiro and the dinosaur.

-smak-


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

secondclaw said:


> I wonder if Peter absorbed Sylar's ability to permanently keep new powers when they fought at the school ...


Haven't finished reading through the threads (just came back from vacation and caught up on Saturday), but judging from what Peter said, he would need to do two things:

1) Remember the person and how they made him feel

and

2) know what their power actually is.

Granted, he could probably call up Sylar's power at will now, but without knowing what that power actually is would make doing so not only pointless, but possibly dangerous as well.

Anyone know what's with Sylar's voice changing at times? It sounds like he's using Eden's power, but as far as we know, he didn't get it from her (since she blew her brains out), and when his voice _does_ change, he's not telling anyone to do anything.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

pendragn said:


> We don't know that he's old enough to be her father, only that he's old enough to be her uncle. My mom has an uncle that 2 months older than her, so that doesn't mean much either.
> 
> tk


I have siblings that are younger than my neices and nephews.

In other words, they have aunts and uncles that are actually younger than they are.

So yeah, it's possible.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> ...which I disagreed with in hilarious fashion.


Low self esteem, eh?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

classicX said:


> Anyone know what's with Sylar's voice changing at times? It sounds like he's using Eden's power, but as far as we know, he didn't get it from her (since she blew her brains out), and when his voice _does_ change, he's not telling anyone to do anything.


I assume you are not talking about his affected Texan accent, but rather about the scene where he is talking to Mrs. Bennet while she is lying on the floor, right? The scene was kind of going in slo-mo for a bit at that particular point, and so I assumed that his voice was just slowed down. It sounded deeper because it was slower, but I don't think it was anything power-related.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

danterner said:


> I assume you are not talking about his affected Texan accent, but rather about the scene where he is talking to Mrs. Bennet while she is lying on the floor, right? The scene was kind of going in slo-mo for a bit at that particular point, and so I assumed that his voice was just slowed down. It sounded deeper because it was slower, but I don't think it was anything power-related.


Yes, that's what I meant. I don't recall the scene being in slow motion, but I supposed we'll find out more tonight.

FYI - for anyone looking to avoid spoilers, don't read the TVGuide.com show descriptions. :-(


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

OK, I have a continuity question brought on by this week's episode (and I may be 'smeeking.) We now know that Peter can call upon abilities he's absorbed from others: this week he used Claire's healing ability. But when Hiro from the future came to Peter, he said "You look different without the scar." But how can Peter have a scar, if he can heal like Claire?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> OK, I have a continuity question brought on by this week's episode (and I may be 'smeeking.) We now know that Peter can call upon abilities he's absorbed from others: this week he used Claire's healing ability. But when Hiro from the future came to Peter, he said "You look different without the scar." But how can Peter have a scar, if he can heal like Claire?


Chicks dig scars. Give you that Bad Boy look.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Hopefully that will be a plot point, not a continuity error.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

> OK, I have a continuity question brought on by this week's episode (and I may be 'smeeking.) We now know that Peter can call upon abilities he's absorbed from others: this week he used Claire's healing ability. But when Hiro from the future came to Peter, he said "You look different without the scar." But how can Peter have a scar, if he can heal like Claire?


Maybe Hiro will go back in time and smack him upside the head with the blunt side of his sword.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> OK, I have a continuity question brought on by this week's episode (and I may be 'smeeking.) We now know that Peter can call upon abilities he's absorbed from others: this week he used Claire's healing ability. But when Hiro from the future came to Peter, he said "You look different without the scar." But how can Peter have a scar, if he can heal like Claire?


Well, maybe in that Hiro's future Peter never got around to saving Claire. That's a good assumption seeing as how whatever happened in that alternate future it was major enough for Hiro to come back to tell Peter he had to save the cheerleader. But if he never even crossed paths with Claire in Hiro's alternate future, he would have never gained the abillity to heal and thus have a scar from SOMETHING.

P.S. As Doc Brown would say, you're not thinking fourth dimensionally.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> OK, I have a continuity question brought on by this week's episode (and I may be 'smeeking.) We now know that Peter can call upon abilities he's absorbed from others: this week he used Claire's healing ability. But when Hiro from the future came to Peter, he said "You look different without the scar." But how can Peter have a scar, if he can heal like Claire?


Unlike Claire, Peter seems to have to "switch on" the healing power, and probably other powers too, if he is not in the proximity of the "original hero". So it's entirely possible to me that he got injured but wasn't able to switch on the healing power, just like Hiro currently can't use his power, thus the wound had to heal naturally and leave a scar.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, maybe in that Hiro's future Peter never got around to saving Claire. That's a good assumption seeing as how whatever happened in that alternate future it was major enough for Hiro to come back to tell Peter he had to save the cheerleader. But if he never even crossed paths with Claire in Hiro's alternate future, he would have never gained the abillity to heal and thus have a scar from SOMETHING.
> 
> P.S. As Doc Brown would say, you're not thinking fourth dimensionally.


I like this explanation. It makes my brain hurt... but I like it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> OK, I have a continuity question brought on by this week's episode (and I may be 'smeeking.) We now know that Peter can call upon abilities he's absorbed from others: this week he used Claire's healing ability. But when Hiro from the future came to Peter, he said "You look different without the scar." But how can Peter have a scar, if he can heal like Claire?


Maybe future-Hiro developed another ability ... and he can see Emotional Scars.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

> but judging from what Peter said, he would need to do two things:
> 
> 1) Remember the person and how they made him feel
> 
> ...


But he didn't know Claire could heal herself, did he???


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

twm01 said:


> But he didn't know Claire could heal herself, did he???


He mentioned it to Invisible Man - he met "this girl who could heal herself."


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> OK, I have a continuity question brought on by this week's episode (and I may be 'smeeking.) We now know that Peter can call upon abilities he's absorbed from others: this week he used Claire's healing ability. But when Hiro from the future came to Peter, he said "You look different without the scar." But how can Peter have a scar, if he can heal like Claire?


Maybe in the Future, Nathan impersonated Peter and was convincing enough to make Future Hiro believe. Nathan (actually Adrian Prasdar) has a giant scar on the side of his face.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

classicX said:


> Yes, that's what I meant. I don't recall the scene being in slow motion, but I supposed we'll find out more tonight.


Here you go... I happened upon this in a writer's Q&A at http://www.comicbookresources.com/news/newsitem.cgi?id=9637
I'm spoilerizing it "just in case" because it definitively answers something about which some people have speculated, though I don't really consider it a spoiler myself.



Spoiler






> Justin - Did Sylar succeed in stealing Eden McCain's power of persuasion ability? I only ask because Sylar's voice briefly echoed hers in the episode 'Distractions.'
> 
> Nope. That was just our friends in Editorial slowing down the scene from poor Sandra Bennets POV. Eden heroically killed herself before Sylar could take her ability. It was her last heroic act.


----------

